
NEM had a flawed ICO that left hundreds without their coins - pontifier
https://forum.nem.io/t/not-claiming-nemstake-why-it-is-no-longer-possible-and-the-history-of-the-process/2859
======
pontifier
My twitter([http://twitter.com/pontifier/](http://twitter.com/pontifier/)) has
links to many discussions about this by many of the people who did not get
their coins. I also flew out to an event to ask the VP of the NEM foundation
about it. He acknowledged the issue, but refused to make any attempt to fix
it.

